

Sony Implicates 'Anonymous' in PSN Hack - chopsueyar
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703849204576302970153688918.html

======
nevinera
"Someone from the _internet_ did it!"

------
rheide
If anonymous didn't do this then this is a very stupid move on Sony's part,
cause anonymous will be quite pissed. Also, I wonder if anonymous would have
published the hacked data if they did it, rather than keeping it private and
(possibly) selling it. Either way, Sony doesn't seem to benefit from releasing
this information to the public.

~~~
maciej
but anonymous is not simply one group, it's an idea... it's very likely
there's another independent group of people that orchestrated attacks against
sony. they too have the right to call themselves as anonymous, as long as they
are.

it's likely anonymous and sony where right first denying and then implicating
anonymous' involvement in hacks.

~~~
corin_
It's possible that the one or more people behind this are a splinter group of
Anonymous, who have been involved but in more secrecy for this. It's possible
they're completely seperate but felt a connection to Anonymous and so decided
to class themselves the same way. Or it's possible the hackers don't give a
damn about Anonymous, but thought it was a great way to get LEOs looking into
people who are known to be affiliated with Anonymous, and/or looking away from
the actual hackers. If I were to steal credit card data in this way right now,
I'd sure as hell pin the blame on Anonymous if I thought I could.

------
ewams
The submitter obviously did not even read the article. The title is false:

"Asked whether it knew who had carried out the attacks, Sony responded with a
single word: No."

~~~
corin_
First, if the file gave the name of the person who did it, that would
implicate them but not neccesarily be proof enough for Sony to "know" it.

Secondly, knowing that "Anonymous" did it doesn't mean they know _who_ did it.
The clue is in the word "anonymous".

